# Misdiagnosed with a condition I never had, need letter to clear it up



## Arcset (10 Dec 2014)

Howdy folks, 

*Long story short: I got diagnosed with a condition, considered medically unfit because of it, saw the specialist that made the diagnosis for information/documents to make an appeal, found out that the specialist never really thought I had said condition and has recanted her diagnosis.  What needs to be on the letter that she'll write to clear me fit for duty?*

Several years ago I got diagnosed with a condition, and when I went in to complete the medical earlier this year I was deemed medically unfit because of it.  After meeting up with the specialist that diagnosed me with this condition, she concluded that I in fact do not have this condition (ie I never had it).  Does anyone know what information I would require in a letter written by the specialist that made the incorrect diagnosis in order to clear me fit for duty?  I called a CFRC's medical section and all they said was to get info pertaining to how long I've stopped taking medication (never took anything, not applicable to me), treatments and such (again nothing, not applicable), etc.  I can't help but feel there should be something more specific, since what the CFRC asked for seems like information regarding a condition that had been cured, whereas in my situation I never really had the condition.

If anyone was wondering, the specialist that made the misdiagnosis sent me to another type of specialist who agreed that I didn't have anything.  I suppose the diagnosis was originally made because the specialist didn't do any tests specific to making the diagnosis of this condition; she kind of just looked at me and said "Yup, you have it, but not in the classical sense" (years later correcting herself to "not in any of the sense...").

Thanks everyone/anyone who takes the time to respond to this, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Dec 2014)

I would say you pretty much answered your own question. The specialists(s) would have to attest that your initial diagnosis was in error and that you do not suffer from whatever malady it was that got you refused enrollment.


----------

